# 1hour wheel refurbish



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok, I was asked to repair a curbed alloy on a 2009 megan.

I have only spent 1hour on this wheel, not including removing it.

As it arrived 









Cleaned with bilberry









Prepped with 120, 240, 320 and whole wheel scotched and cleaned









Tacked off.

Primed with bog standard grey primer









Light rub with a foamed 800, then more primer









Tacked and a light dust coat of silver









And a few more heavy coats









Dusty coat of lacquer









1 heavy slowish coat of lacquer to finish it


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Great Job...:thumb:*


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Good job.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks good mate.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

fair play mate, :thumb:


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

gotta be happy with that...:thumb:
nice job:thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That looks a very good repair! Great work.


----------



## lightningslow (Oct 19, 2013)

Thats good work, do you use rattle cans or a spray gun?


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks great :thumb:

Chris


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

lightningslow said:


> Thats good work, do you use rattle cans or a spray gun?


Spray cans, but I use an (apparently) 2k lacquer.


----------



## lightningslow (Oct 19, 2013)

You didn't need to flat it back at all? If so, i think i may have my next weekend project set.

Can i ask what cans did you use please (bar the clear as i can see that) so i can order some?

Sorry for also sounding dumb but what is tacking?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

You don't need to sand the wheel all the way back to metal, either sand the damage out of fill it and sand it smooth, then clean and prime it.

Tacking - it's a tack cloth, It's used between coats to pick up any dust or contaminants that may have fallen onto the wheel.

I used high coat grey primer and Simoniz wheel silver.

Cheap easy repair really

Primer £5
Silver £6.75
Lacquer £10

Depending on the wheel, one of each could do 4 wheels.

If you buy the lacquer on eBay, use these guys
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=360392780983

Buy 2 cans to save on p&p

The primer and colour are from eurocarparts, 
You should be able to find promo codes to save a few quid.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

great work


----------



## lightningslow (Oct 19, 2013)

Sicskate said:


> You don't need to sand the wheel all the way back to metal, either sand the damage out of fill it and sand it smooth, then clean and prime it.
> 
> Tacking - it's a tack cloth, It's used between coats to pick up any dust or contaminants that may have fallen onto the wheel.
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time :thumb:

I may need to take mine back to the metal as the previous paint job they made a right crap job of it and its peeling everywhere


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

You could use a upol high 5

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...0909&categoryId=165625&langId=-1#BVRRWidgetID

Just jet wash the wheel to take off the loose bits.

Sand the edges of the paint, then blast it with the upol.

It goes on like syrup, so you need to have a quick hand.

You would need to go over it with a standard grey primer after.


----------



## lightningslow (Oct 19, 2013)

My issue is when i had the tyres changed it flaked like mad even though the machines never touched the rim. It was just the effect of the tyre going on that made it start to come away.

Really want to strip them back and start anew.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

good job  cracking finish you have achieved


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Great work mate looks very nice.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

nice work chap


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice job.

To save even more time get some A6 sized 350gsm cards cut down. They slot inbetween the rim and tyre a treat so no need for the masking tape.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I have used spray out cards before, but I found I couldn't get the angle I needed to spray.

And the cards tend to blow away, or fall into the wheel, didn't really work out for me. 

Masking tape was fine, only takes a min.


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

really impressive for an hours work. i could spent a day on one and it wouldnt look that good.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Lovely finish


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Superb job.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, great gloss


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Superb


----------



## MrVix (May 21, 2013)

Nice job!!!


----------



## Mark1986 (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice respray!


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Cheers guys, I really appreciate it


----------



## jazzy2010 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sicskate said:


> Spray cans, but I use an (apparently) 2k lacquer.


Does this 2k lacquer have a time limit once it is activated? I notice that some 2k lacquers aerosols have to be used up more or less immediately after the first use..


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

It says 2k on the tin, but I personally believe it's more like 1k, which is still much better than pissy thin halfords lacquer.

I painted this wheel in May, I did a small local on my sisters wheel on Saturday using the same can of lacquer, came out fine.
I didn't put it on as thick though as the original nissan finish wasn't as glossy as the renault. 








WOW, that was a poor upload!!


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

sweet job!


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

What filler would you recommend using on wheels?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

At work we use super glue, with an activator spray, which works well. 

I like to use isopon plastic filler, purely because it's easy to sand and mainly because if you scrape the wheel again it will tend to graze rather than chip out.


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Sicskate said:


> At work we use super glue, with an activator spray, which works well.
> 
> I like to use isopon plastic filler, purely because it's easy to sand and mainly because if you scrape the wheel again it will tend to graze rather than chip out.


Thank you, sorry to be a pain but have you got a link to the filler that you use?


----------



## jazzy2010 (Aug 4, 2010)

Isn't isopon plastic filler a filler that is used for plastic parts like bumpers?


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Nicely done


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

jazzy2010 said:


> Isn't isopon plastic filler a filler that is used for plastic parts like bumpers?


Correct.

I use it on wheels because it bonds a lot better and it's a bit thicker.

Imagine you catch a curb your freshly painted wheel, with standard body filler it will tend to just chip out as soon as it comes into contact with anything which could compromise it.

Using plastic filler I find the damage is usually just to the paint or a graze rather than the repair.

Also, when trying to build damage on the lip back up, standard filler just detaches when you try to shape it with anything more than a 320grit.

Here's a link,

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271552131925

I'm sure you could find it cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Cheers mate


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

A great job looks good.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

You should take it up as smart repair service with that quality of work :thumb:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Lol, funny you should say that. 

I actually am a smart repairer, but I work at a refurbishment centre, rather than self employed out on the street.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Looks good.

It would take me an hour to mask the tyre up. In fact it took me about an hour a half to do 4 earlier this year so not quite an hour. I think I went a but overkill though.


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Very nice work


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I painted a set of BMW wheels today.

Well I say a set, it was too windy and half of my lacquer went down the road, so I only actually managed to paint 2.

Luckily I was doing 2 at a time so the others were still on the car.




Not my best work


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Feeling a bit peed off, the bmw is being returned due to end of lease, I've just been told he wants 2 of the wheels done again because he's clipped a few kerbs...

What a pain!

I don't mind doing them again, but the car is going back Thursday, so it's very short notice, I don't even have any lacquer in at the moment 

Looks like I'll be doing them in an evening, possibly in the dark.


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Superb finish!


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Can I ask what you do about the inside of the wheel...mask up or just let paint naturally fall through?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

All depends on a few different factors.

Single wheel or a full set?

The bmw wheels were never cleaned and the car was going back to the lease company, so I cleaned the inside and just let the overspray fall. 

To be honest, I'd only really go to town on the insides if I was colour changing the wheels, or it they were fully restored. 

I aways mask the weights up and sometimes the whole inside, but it all depends on the wheel and how well it's maintained. 

I'll always ALWAYS clean the inside of the wheel out though.


----------



## Ash007 (Sep 12, 2006)

fantastic job,

my wifes mazda 6 has peeling lacquer and some places it is slightly rusty. Would you recommend the same procedure as yours to repair mine?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Corrosion can be a bit of a pain, depending how much there is. 

I usually attack it with 80 grit until the pitting holes are reduced, I'll then put a tiny skim of filler over the top to fill the remaining pitting. 

Sand, smooth and reshape, 

Then 2k prime the section, but it's also best to spray the edge from the inside to seal the edge. 

Lacquer peel, I'd just feather it out with 320 and prime over the top.


----------



## Ash007 (Sep 12, 2006)

excellent, so isopon filler as you recommended earlier.

2k is the clear coat lacquer?

all i would then need to buy is also primer and silver colour? any recommendations which brand? or halfords stuff ok to use?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Halfords silver is fine, 2k is the lacquer, but 2k can also be primer.

High 5 u-pol is a good primer, it goes on thick like syrup, so you'll need a quick/straight hand. 
You'll need to use standard grey primer over the U-pol.

I use hycote grey primer, it's cheap from eurocarparts 

And this lacquer will do the job nicely 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111365262070


----------



## Ash007 (Sep 12, 2006)

perfect thanks for the advice


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## terrytibbs (Feb 16, 2011)

Can I ask why the need to use another primer over the U-Pol primer? Many thanks


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

The upol will give a rough Finnish, so the colour will look fury once lacquered. 

Standard grey primer will make it nice and smooth


----------



## terrytibbs (Feb 16, 2011)

So uplol for building purposes??


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Very nice work.

I'm doing a set of wheels atm myself. Just taking my time on them doing a little bit here and there as i get time.

I will be doing the backs as well, can I ask, is it best to spray the backs first and then the front or vice versa?


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Great job there. It reminded me of my wheels I refurbed back in 2012:

I had to replace the tyres on my daily drive, a SAAB 9000 Anniversary and noticed the alloys were beginning to look tatty. So I decided to freshen them up a bit. Generally they are in good condition with only a few slight kerbing marks, so all that was needed was a rub down and respray was planned.

I managed to get some bright silver from the Bristol Autojumble a few weeks ago (discontinued Holts spray paint at a £1 a can) so I bought four. I also purchased a good laquer (Simoniz at a £5) to finish them off.

Franzpan, I cleaned and painted the backs of the wheels as well. Not only did it look better but it also meant I did not transfer and grime to the face when prepping.

Total cost was under £9. :thumb:


















Detail shot of finish


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Looking good  

How do they look now? 

I find lots of lacquers will go dull after a while.


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Goes outside and take a quick snap :thumb:
The wheels are still looking good I am pleased to say, though the car isn't. 
It was written off a month back  and is now sat in my drive awaiting repairs.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Great thread!!


----------



## jazzy2010 (Aug 4, 2010)

Great job! What make/brand silver paint did you use?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks 

I've used paint from all over the place, I find halford's colours are quite good.

But honestly the repairs, prep, primer and lacquer are the important parts.


----------



## jazzy2010 (Aug 4, 2010)

OK is it the Halfords silver wheel paint that you use? The silver colour looks to be a perfect shade on your first post.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the great thread and lots of info. This is a job for me when the weather warms up, our X type wheels have seen better days as an ex Company car. If I get anywhere close to your results I will be delighted.

Cheers Rob


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Lovely work there and a very informative thread - thanks for taking the time to answer all the questions as they've been useful to me (which I therefore assume to mean they have been useful to everyone).


----------



## a_faulding (Jul 14, 2013)

Good job. I did a set of wheels a few weeks ago which looked great at the time but very fine hairline cracks in the lacquer have started to show. 

Does anyone know what causes this? Coats too thick? Too many coats? Not enough drying time? Crappy paint?? 

I finished them with simoniz laquer from Halfords that is not 1k or 2k...

Cheers!


----------



## MickAdams (May 29, 2013)

Do you use the heat gun shown to speed up drying, or just let it dry on it's own? I'm tempted to have another go at spraying alloys, my last attempt looked great, but I thought the lacquer was dry and put a finger print in it which put me off, especially as it took a lot longer than an hour


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I only use the heat gun on the primer and base colour. 

This wheel was done on a hot day, I wouldn't even consider painting it this time of the year.


----------



## Markdevon (Dec 29, 2012)

Excellent thread!


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks to the OP for this thread, I have 4 Toyota Prius alloys that are badly corroded and I want to refurbish them myself, but think I will wait for the weather to warm up first! Luckily I have been given two spare alloy wheels with tyres on so I will get the tyres removed to do a proper job on them.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

No problem, glad it's helped a few people out  

Any questions, just ask.


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

cheers mate, I may well be asking you questions at some point!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Having re-read the thread, I have a question about your initial prep stage.

You mention sanding and Scotching - what's the difference?


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Good read, very informative :thumb:


----------

